# 1968 Pontiac dealer code info...



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

...just got my packet from PHS....gives the dealer as zone 3, #286

(NEVER MIND, I FOUND IT).....EVERYTHING IS ON THE www IF YOU LOOK HARD ENOUGH...anyone know who/where this dealer is/was...I would have thought this info was available from PHS 

...it was invoiced 7-30-68....surely was one of the last built

ps...it was ordered NEW with WHITEWALLS ?:rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

DAYTONA said:


> ...it was invoiced 7-30-68....surely was one of the last built


The last what???:confused


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> The last what???:confused


...one of the last 68 GTOs


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

*I think I found what you are looking for.*

I remember the UltimateGTO site having dealer zones and codes so I looked it up. In zone 3 # 286 is Jones Pontiac in Lancaster, Pa. that is where the SVGTO Club just had out car show in August (you can see pics under the northeast forum). Not only is it still around it still around the President Steve Jones is Joining our club. I am rambling here sorry this is neat to me as Jones is only around 2 miles from my house. Here is the link so you can look it up for yourself: ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18
Go down to Zone 3 That is Phily and you will see it. 
Later,
Andy
SVGTO Tigers Treasurer


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

DAYTONA said:


> ...one of the last 68 GTOs


I don`t understand why you think it was one of the last `68s built?? They made `68s to like 10-`68 and GTOs till `74, so IDK why it would be one of the last `68s. 
I'd like to know which dealer is 19992, it's not on the list.


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

Rukee,
I believe he was just stating that it was built late in the year 1968 he was not bragging about anything.....and where did you come up with your dealer code? 
Andy


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The code came from the builder sheet I got from PHS. That's the dealer were my `65 was sold new.


----------



## Andy68GTO (Nov 15, 2007)

Rukee,
I see in Zone 19 there is a 996 and no 992 so I see your issue.....the website says that it does not have all the codes. There is a 992 in zone 20...at the bottom of the page there is listed a lot of discrepancies I don't believe any really help you but you may have to E-mail the webmaster ([email protected])for help on this one.
Later,
Andy


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

Andy68GTO said:


> Rukee,
> I believe he was just stating that it was built late in the year 1968 he was not bragging about anything.....and where did you come up with your dealer code?
> Andy


...correct, I didn't think it was anything to brag about either, just an observation.....August 1 is the model change over date for many brands of automobiles from that era....don't know why Pontiac would have been producing 68 GTOs in October while all other manufacturers were producing 1969 models in August...this GTO was invoiced from Pontiac 07-30-68, which I assumed was about the last day of the 68 model year

...and I did find the dealer code info shortly after I posted the first time....I had no idea something so seemingly obscure would be so easy to find

...I will be in touch with Jones Pontiac soon, maybe someone there still remembers the car being in the area after it was purchased (if it was)

...again, thanx for all the info guys


ps...maybe the worlds first 3 wheeled Judge:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

DAYTONA said:


> ...correct, I didn't think it was anything to brag about either, just an observation.....August 1 is the model change over date for many brands of automobiles from that era....don't know why Pontiac would have been producing 68 GTOs in October while all other manufacturers were producing 1969 models in August...this GTO was invoiced from Pontiac 07-30-68, which I assumed was about the last day of the 68 model year
> 
> ...and I did find the dealer code info shortly after I posted the first time....I had no idea something so seemingly obscure would be so easy to find
> 
> ...


Jones Pontiac Lancaster, PA .....717.394.0711


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Andy68GTO said:


> I remember the UltimateGTO site having dealer zones and codes so I looked it up. In zone 3 # 286 is Jones Pontiac in Lancaster, Pa. that is where the SVGTO Club just had out car show in August (you can see pics under the northeast forum). Not only is it still around it still around the President Steve Jones is Joining our club. I am rambling here sorry this is neat to me as Jones is only around 2 miles from my house. Here is the link so you can look it up for yourself: ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18
> Go down to Zone 3 That is Phily and you will see it.
> Later,
> Andy
> SVGTO Tigers Treasurer



Ok, you guys sparked my interest. Checked my PHS doc, zone 20 dealer 511. Zone 20 is Oklahoma City, OK, but of course, the dealer isn't listed. Any ideas? At least the guy I bought it from got one thing right. He did say it originally came from Oklahoma. At some point it made it out to NH according to the title. Now it's in WI, the same place where I bought it.


----------

